# My Vostok Creation



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Now I have the watch I wanted but they don't make.










Thanks to Roy & PG for the advice.

Justin


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Looks cool Justin.









Love the shape of the case


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice combination Justin


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's a fine looking Vostok - congratulations on a great dial swap


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Very good.

Maybe they will appear like that some day.

Does this mean you have one left over that you really hate the case and dial?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Great looking Watch Justin,

Mind you I would have had a go with a red marker pen at inking the 13-24 in red whilst the dial was out. Must get round to doing that on one of my Timex's.


----------



## VostokFanZac (Jan 16, 2007)

Justin,

just wanted to let you know that you have inspired me. I had ordered a completely different Vostok two weeks ago and before it had even arrived, I have ordered another as a result of seeing your creation. My first order was a standard modern Amphibia (with the round case) on a S/Steel bracelet. Now thanks to you I have ordered a Ministry Amphibia with black face, which I intend to put a nice black leather strap on. I am guessing you got your strap from Roy? I am in Australia so I will have to find one locally (unless I brave shipping and currency conversion issues). Anyway just wanted to thank you and curse you at the same time. Instead of buying a watch now I am starting a collection.

Regards,

Zac


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks good, well done.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I can see the appeal of customizing watches, this one looks great in my newbie opinion


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cracking job Justin, I really like it.

Andy


----------

